# Showing posters gender



## WandaJ

I think this would help if we know if the other poster is a man or woman. It is not always obvious.


----------



## Blondilocks

It isn't always truthful, either. There are some members who post as a woman under one username and as a man under another username. You figure it out after awhile.


----------



## Ikaika

Or we just have a guessing game. 

I am guessing @WandaJ and @Blondilocks are females.


----------



## Girl_power

Ikaika said:


> Or we just have a guessing game.
> 
> I am guessing @WandaJ and @Blondilocks are females.


I’m guessing your not!


----------



## WandaJ

Blondilocks said:


> It isn't always truthful, either. There are some members who post as a woman under one username and as a man under another username. You figure it out after awhile.


Really? How fo you know it’s the same person?


----------



## WandaJ

Ikaika said:


> Or we just have a guessing game.
> 
> I am guessing @WandaJ and @Blondilocks are females.


Why would you think so?... lol


----------



## Girl_power

The question is... does gender matter when giving and taking advice.


----------



## Ikaika

WandaJ said:


> Why would you think so?... lol


I know Johnny Cash has a song “a man named Sue” not Wanda


----------



## Blondilocks

WandaJ said:


> Really? How fo you know it’s the same person?


When they slip up and forget which hat they're wearing i.e. a member responds to one of their names and the other name pops up and answers.


----------



## Blondilocks

Girl_power said:


> The question is... does gender matter when giving and taking advice.


Yes, because some people have agendas.


----------



## bobert

That information is on people's "about me" section, depending on their privacy settings.


----------



## ConanHub

Girl_power said:


> The question is... does gender matter when giving and taking advice.


Yes!


----------



## CharlieParker

Ikaika said:


> Or we just have a guessing game.
> 
> I am guessing @WandaJ and @Blondilocks are females.


For my first 2 weeks on TAM I thought you were a chick.


----------



## WandaJ

Girl_power said:


> The question is... does gender matter when giving and taking advice.


Sometimes it does matter whose perspective you are getting


----------



## WandaJ

bobert said:


> That information is on people's "about me" section, depending on their privacy settings.
> View attachment 70654


I know it’s there, but it would be nice to have it upfront.


----------



## Ikaika

CharlieParker said:


> For my first 2 weeks on TAM I thought you were a chick.


I do try to maintain my girlish figure.


----------



## Ikaika

How about our BMI be posted?


----------



## ConanHub

Ikaika said:


> I do try to maintain my girlish figure.


😆


----------



## CharlieParker

WandaJ said:


> I know it’s there, but it would be nice to have it upfront.


Like next to the American flag?

Teasing our non American posters, but seriously that would be a good place.


----------



## Ikaika

CharlieParker said:


> Like next to the American flag?
> 
> Teasing our non American posters, but seriously that would be a good place.


Better yet, instead of our country flag, post our state flags to throw of our non-American posters.


----------



## CharlieParker

Ikaika said:


> Better yet, instead of our country flag, post our state flags to throw of our non-American posters.


I like it, but know it would throw me off too.


----------



## WandaJ

WandaJ said:


> I know it’s there, but it would be nice to have it upfront.





Ikaika said:


> Better yet, instead of our country flag, post our state flags to throw of our non-American posters.


hey, you think Americans know state flags?


----------



## EleGirl

bobert said:


> That information is on people's "about me" section, depending on their privacy settings.


For that info to be available the user has to enter it. Entering gender is not required.


----------



## ah_sorandy

WandaJ said:


> I think this would help if we know if the other poster is a man or woman. It is not always obvious.





WandaJ said:


> hey, you think Americans know state flags?


I'm Canadian...

Here is your State flag...


----------



## Tasorundo

Woo go Florida!


----------



## Ikaika

ah_sorandy said:


> I'm Canadian...
> 
> Here is your State flag...
> View attachment 70658


Let me guess, Florida


----------



## Ikaika

WandaJ said:


> hey, you think Americans know state flags?


----------



## Spicy

Yes, I think it would be helpful to have a small indicator (for those who enter it) by their name. I was wrong a lot of the time when I first started coming here, and was basing it only off of name/picture. In fact, it probably took me a year to have it mostly figured out. 

I think men and women come from different perspectives, and that is why I spent a lot of time bouncing in to look at if this was a man or a woman I was reading a response from. Sure it doesn’t matter all the time, but sometimes it does, at least to me. I also do find the relationship status info to be helpful too.

I get that some people lie and others have multiple accounts, but for the overall population, I personally would agree that it would be helpful to have it by their name.


----------



## WandaJ

Ok, what’s the state flag of Nebraska?


----------



## Tasorundo

Maybe it should have a google map image of your house?


----------



## WandaJ

Spicy said:


> Yes, I think it would be helpful to have a small indicator (for those who enter it) by their name. I was wrong a lot of the time when I first started coming here, and was basing it only off of name/picture. In fact, it probably took me a year to have it mostly figured out.
> 
> I think men and women come from different perspectives, and that is why I spent a lot of time bouncing in to look at if this was a man or a woman I was reading a response from. Sure it doesn’t matter all the time, but sometimes it does, at least to me. I also do find the relationship status info to be helpful too.
> 
> I get that some people lie and others have multiple accounts, but for the overall population, I personally would agree that it would be helpful to have it by their name.


Exactly!


----------



## Tasorundo

So, a kind of funny thing about gender, the name I use here is a name I have never used anywhere else. There is one reason for that, and it is because I came here as a cheating spouse trying to fix my marriage and I wanted no ties to me. My name I normally use online is different, but a variant of this and everyone thinks it is a girl.


----------



## ah_sorandy

WandaJ said:


> Ok, what’s the state flag of Nebraska?


Will this do?...


----------



## Ikaika

WandaJ said:


> Ok, what’s the state flag of Nebraska?


Close, you are only off by 3,556 mi SW


----------



## heartsbeating

WandaJ said:


> Sometimes it does matter whose perspective you are getting


Okay, just for you I added some details to my profile.

You may be surprised to learn that I'm female.


----------



## Mr. Nail

It's simple if you wonder look up the profile if it says male he's a male if it isn't filled out it's a female.


----------



## Blondilocks

It isn't any harder to lie on your profile then it is in picking a username which implies gender.


----------



## WandaJ

Mr. Nail said:


> It's simple if you wonder look up the profile if it says male he's a male if it isn't filled out it's a female.


I know I can look it up. But I won’t remember all of them, and it is extra step.
I simply think that gender is very basic info and in most cases, very relevant, to be put out there, along with location. 
In my opinion, that would be an improvement, si I am suggesting it on improvement forum


----------



## Mr. Nail

so if we show gender, which is helpful, we will see men, and not specified. So we will pretty much be able to identify 30% of the forum. The fact of the matter is that a majority of the women on this forum don't want their gender known. With the obvious exception of Wanda and Girl power.


----------



## Blondilocks

I get the impression that the majority of the females on this forum don't care if people know they're female. It's pretty easy to ascertain from their posts. If they're trying to hide it, they're doing a piss-poor job.


----------



## WandaJ

Mr. Nail said:


> so if we show gender, which is helpful, we will see men, and not specified. So we will pretty much be able to identify 30% of the forum. The fact of the matter is that a majority of the women on this forum don't want their gender known. With the obvious exception of Wanda and Girl power.


Why do you think women are hiding here? I do not have that impression.


----------



## Mr.Married

Blondilocks said:


> It isn't always truthful, either. There are some members who post as a woman under one username and as a man under another username. You figure it out after awhile.


Well spill the beans.... let’s hear it 

Ok seriously... PM me 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TBT

Being more active on the forum years ago,I would once in awhile come across a thread where the poster would be intentionally ambiguous about gender in their postings. I often wondered why. Maybe some type of fear there?


----------



## Affaircare

I'm a female baby, and when I wear a dress...it is PINK! LOL


----------



## bobert

TBT said:


> Being more active on the forum years ago,I would once in awhile come across a thread where the poster would be intentionally ambiguous about gender in their postings. I often wondered why. Maybe some type of fear there?


I would guess that it would be for an extra layer of anonymity, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## EleGirl

Blondilocks said:


> It isn't always truthful, either. There are some members who post as a woman under one username and as a man under another username. You figure it out after awhile.





Mr.Married said:


> Well spill the beans.... let’s hear it
> 
> Ok seriously... PM me 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Yea, spill the beans already!


----------



## EleGirl

Mr. Nail said:


> so if we show gender, which is helpful, we will see men, and not specified. So we will pretty much be able to identify 30% of the forum. The fact of the matter is that a majority of the women on this forum don't want their gender known. With the obvious exception of Wanda and Girl power.


Yes, obvioulsy they are the only two women on TAM who are not hiding their gender. I can see that clearly.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Ele, is this the one? really, after everything I have posted here you are going to toss me for respecting the rights of members to keep their personal information . . . . well personal?


----------



## Blondilocks

EleGirl said:


> Yea, spill the beans already!


This thread: Income Inequality?
is rather interesting. Pages 5-7 specifically.

Following their posts is also interesting. A little Jekyll & Hyde personality split depending on the thread.

I fully expect to be told my head is up my derriere or I'm paranoid. Que sera sera.


----------



## Hiner112

Its a gender reveal party!


----------



## Mr.Married

Blondilocks said:


> This thread: Income Inequality?
> is rather interesting. Pages 5-7 specifically.
> 
> Following their posts is also interesting. A little Jekyll & Hyde personality split depending on the thread.
> 
> I fully expect to be told my head is up my derriere or I'm paranoid. Que sera sera.


Edmund & GAgirl912


----------



## EleGirl

Mr. Nail said:


> Ele, is this the one? really, after everything I have posted here you are going to toss me for respecting the rights of members to keep their personal information . . . . well personal?


What? Did you really take my post as some kind of personal attack? If you did, then lighten up a LOT.

I just thought it was funny that you said only 2 women on TAM are ok with identifying their gender. A large percentage do. However most posters do not put their gender in their profile.


----------



## SpinyNorman

WandaJ said:


> I know it’s there, but it would be nice to have it upfront.


Maybe the techs could add a feature where a drawing of the appropriate genitals were affixed to the avatar.


----------



## WandaJ

SpinyNorman said:


> Maybe the techs could add a feature where a drawing of the appropriate genitals were affixed to the avatar.


This is serious matter @SpinyNorman ! Nothing is sacred with you people..., LOL


----------



## heartsbeating

Blondilocks said:


> It isn't any harder to lie on your profile then it is in picking a username which implies gender.


Okay, I’ll admit ... I’m actually Batman. In disguise.


----------



## Girl_power

Who on here shares their username with their partner?
My boyfriend thinks I’m crazy for “arguing” on the internet to a bunch of strangers hahaha.


----------



## OnTheFly

heartsbeating said:


> Okay, I’ll admit ... I’m actually Batman. In disguise.


As crazy as this sounds, I believe it! I've never seen either of you in the same room at the same time.....proof!!


----------



## bobert

Girl_power said:


> Who on here shares their username with their partner?
> My boyfriend thinks I’m crazy for “arguing” on the internet to a bunch of strangers hahaha.


I would guess very few, especially if they talk about their marital problems. I could be wrong... I let my wife read parts of my thread(s) so she knows, depending on her memory at least. I remember her asking why the **** I chose the username I did. As far as I know, she never looks though.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Girl_power said:


> Who on here shares their username with their partner?
> My boyfriend thinks I’m crazy for “arguing” on the internet to a bunch of strangers hahaha.


In order to understand why I don't bother to share my username with my spouse of record, you would need to understand the level of her technophobia. 
About 10 days ago she announced to me and DD that she was sick of her new bras, and was going back to front clip. She said she would be ordering some soon. DD rolled her Eyes and I asked if she would accept a bet as to whether or not she would actually place the order. Well that just set the deal. Now she has had about 6 days off work since then and tomorrow she will be back at work. I did in fact put the front hook bra she prefers into her amazon wish list. So just checking right now . . . . . Nope no order.

So, if this site automatically emailed every post I make to her she would not have a clue what I write. Somehow she manages to keep her kindle full of unlimited half edited romance novels, but buying a bra is just too hard. I wonder if I bought her an Echo, if she could get it to send her a bra. Maybe DD could teach it to for her. I can just see it. "Alexa, I need a new white bra." LOL


----------



## RandomDude

I set my gender as unsure... and I'm confident no one here can guess it!


----------

